# White fringing with Adjustment brush - how to fix?



## WesternGuy (Jun 9, 2015)

I was using the Adjustment Brush (AB) to select the sky that has an irregular outline as the foreground (non-sky) is a series of mountain peaks and valleys.  I was trying to enhance the features in the sky.  The "enhancement" worked, but it left a whitish fringe between the sky and the edges of the mountains.  This is not a chromatic aberration, but rather a whitish fringe that follows the boundary between the sky and the mountain ridges.  I have never seen this before in similar situations and I am wondering if I did something incorrectly, or not.  If I did something incorrectly, then what was it, if not, then I would like to know how to remove this fringe as it looks like a line of snow along the tops of the ridges.

Any insight that anyone can provide will be greatly appreciated. 

WesternGuy


----------



## tspear (Jun 10, 2015)

Zoom in more, and get closer to the mountains to reduce the blur zone.
Also, you can use another brush with a higher feather value to blur it out and do a better transition between the sky and mountain.
Lastly, I have switched away from doing that effort and switch to a gradient, decreasing the general exposures for the picture and increase the shadows. Works pretty well without chasing all the mountain borders.

Tim


----------



## WesternGuy (Jun 10, 2015)

tspear said:


> Zoom in more, and get closer to the mountains to reduce the blur zone.
> Also, you can use another brush with a higher feather value to blur it out and do a better transition between the sky and mountain.
> Lastly, I have switched away from doing that effort and switch to a gradient, decreasing the general exposures for the picture and increase the shadows. Works pretty well without chasing all the mountain borders.
> 
> Tim



Thanks Tim.  I will try a larger feather value and see if that works.  I will have to give the new gradient feature a try, as I now understand that you can "brush out the effect from places where you don't want it.

WesternGuy


----------



## LouieSherwin (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,

You probably have "Auto Mask" switched on. It always seems like a good idea but in practice I have found that it usually creates the halo effect you are seeing especially for landscapes. For an irregular shape I agree with Tim it best to use a big brush with a large feather. 

I have also tried to use the new ability to brush out parts of the gradient filter but it can be almost as hard to deal with the boundaries. Either I over shoot and get strips of untreated sky or under shoot and get dark strips of the mountain. It can work but a bit soft feathered brush seems to be the fastest and easiest way in most cases.

-louie


----------



## Hoggy (Jun 10, 2015)

I think this is what I what talking about in another thread..  I found the auto-mask's worst case was when the picture was slightly motion blurred, even ever so slightly by being hand-held or tees moving in the wind.   I think it creates an extra boundary where the auto-mask is actually working as it should, but there's an extraneously recorded boundary.

So, as others have said, what I'm going to do is try auto-mask first and if it looks funky, THEN do the high-feathered brush thing to just _decrease_ the gradient in those problem areas.

(I find the most annoying aspect to removing gradients is the 'dark tree-tips' syndrome.   )


----------

